# Tempestade Tropical ERIN (Atlântico 2019 #AL06)



## Afgdr (27 Ago 2019 às 03:31)

O Invest 98L tornou-se a Depressão Tropical Seis (DT6). Apresenta um deslocamento para E a uma velocidade de 2 mi/h com ventos máximos sustentados de 35 mi/h (aproximadamente 56 km/h). A pressão mínima central é de 1010 hPa.

Deverá ganhar alguma intensidade nas próximas, podendo atingir a categoria de tempestade tropical amanhã, dia 28.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 26/2100Z 31.7N 72.5W 30 KT 35 MPH
> 12H 27/0600Z 31.8N 72.0W 35 KT 40 MPH
> ...





Às 02h10 UTC, apresentava-se assim:















*Rota prevista NHC*






*Rotas previstas pelos modelos




*


----------



## Afgdr (27 Ago 2019 às 04:19)

A DT6 permanece com a mesma intensidade (35 mi/h). Neste momento, desloca-se para E, devendo rodar, posteriormente, para NE.

Ao longo dos próximos dias, deverá intensificar-se ligeiramente, no entanto prevê-se uma transição extratropical do sistema no dia 30/31.



*03h12 UTC*












*

Trajetória prevista (NHC)*


----------



## Afgdr (27 Ago 2019 às 12:59)

A DT6 mantém a sua intensidade, com ventos máximos sustentados de 35 mph. Apresenta um deslocamento para SE, devendo virar depois NE.

Prevê-se que se torne tempestade tropical amanhã, dia 28 à medida que se intensifica nas próximas horas, ainda que seja uma intensificação ligeira.


*11h30 UTC
*




*



Previsão de rota (NHC)
*


----------



## Afgdr (27 Ago 2019 às 22:07)

A DT6 desloca-se para NNW a 7 mi/h com uma pressão mínima central de 1005 hPa. Mantém os ventos máximos sustentados de 35 mph, o que corresponde a cerca de 56 km/h.

Prevê-se que se movimente, posteriormente, para N, rodando depois para NE. As previsões atuais apontam para uma intensificação pouco expressiva (em 5 mi/h ≈ 8 km/h) amanhã, suficiente para ser categorizada como tempestade tropical (ventos máximos sustentados ≥ 39 mph ≈ 63 km/h), devendo, depois, a partir do dia 29 perder força e tornar-se um ciclone extratropical.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 27/2100Z 31.8N 71.8W 30 KT 35 MPH
12H 28/0600Z 32.7N 72.1W 30 KT 35 MPH
24H 28/1800Z 35.0N 72.2W 35 KT 40 MPH
36H 29/0600Z 38.0N 70.5W 35 KT 40 MPH
48H 29/1800Z 41.5N 67.0W 30 KT 35 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
72H 30/1800Z...DISSIPATED


*20h40 UTC*












*Previsão de rota NHC
*


----------



## Afgdr (28 Ago 2019 às 12:00)

A DT6 é já uma tempestade tropical (5.ª TT da época), a Tempestade Tropical Erin, com ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mi/h - cerca de 64 km/h - e uma pressão mínima central de 1005 hPa.

*Aspeto da TT Erin às 10h40 UTC*















Desloca-se, neste momento, para NNW a 6 mi/h (cerca de 10 km/h), devendo rodar, depois, para N e para NNE.

Ao longo do dia de hoje, está prevista uma intensificação com pouca expressão (em 5 mph - cerca 8 km/h). Posteriormente, deverá verificar-se uma diminuição da intensidade e deverá ocorrer a transição extratropical do sistema. Prevê-se a sua dissipação no dia 31.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 28/0900Z 32.4N 72.3W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 12H 28/1800Z 33.9N 72.2W 40 KT 45 MPH
> ...






Não se prevê qualquer efeito da TT Erin em terra.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Ago 2019 às 16:10)

Erin é agora, novamente, uma depressão tropical, com ventos máximos sustentados de 35 mph (≈ 56 km/h) e uma pressão mínima central de 1006 hPa.

Apresenta um movimento para NNW, devendo rodar depois para N e, seguidamente, para NE.

Deverá verificar-se um aumento pouco significativo da sua intensidade, antes de ocorrer a transição extratropical.


*14h55 UTC*


----------



## Afgdr (28 Ago 2019 às 23:27)

A DT Erin mantém a mesma intensidade (35 mi/h), deslocando-se, neste momento, para N e devendo rodar, depois, para NNE. A pressão mínima central é 1006 hPa.

Nas próximas horas, deverá tornar-se um ciclone pós-tropical. Poderá ganhar alguma intensidade quando se tornar uma depressão extratropical.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 28/2100Z 34.5N 72.7W 30 KT 35 MPH
12H 29/0600Z 36.8N 71.7W 30 KT 35 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW
24H 29/1800Z 40.7N 68.8W 35 KT 40 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
36H 30/0600Z 45.3N 64.6W 35 KT 40 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
48H 30/1800Z 50.5N 60.0W 30 KT 35 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
72H 31/1800Z...DISSIPATED








Às 22h UTC, a Erin apresentava-se assim.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Ago 2019 às 12:34)

Erin tornou-se uma depressão extratropical, com ventos máximos sustentados de 35 mph e movimento para NNE.

*11h10 UTC*








*Último aviso do NHC
*


----------

